# How do I upgrade my laptop to increase the internet speed?



## Frankwer (Mar 26, 2011)

My Toshiba laptop has a configuration of Pentium dual core , 2GB ram, 160 GB. I am using a reliance wireless broadband connection and the speed is very very very slow! . When checking out the wireless device on other laptops the speed is considerably fast. I am not expertise in this field so might not use technical terms. Do I have to upgrade the speed of my laptop? To what extent, so that my net speed is fast?

*couponnext.com/coupons/toshiba-com


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 26, 2011)

Problem is not with your lappy. I think it is with your internet connection. What is your Internet Tariff?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 26, 2011)

^^ He already told that the speed is faster in other laptops. 

So the USB port(s) might be the culprit or there must be some misconfiguration in the OS.

We need the following information to diagnose your problem.

1. Your broadband connection speed.
2 The speed you get on your laptop & the speed you get on the other laptop.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah... I read. If he tried the data card on different laptops and at different locations.. it might be a signal mess up.


----------



## murphw (Mar 27, 2011)

May i ask, on what web sites do the slowdown occur? I am thinking it could be because of your laptop's hardware.  I can say this because even though it is dependent on the internet connection's speed, you could be running on plug-ins for example on a flash player. A concrete example would be a game from any website.  You could be using the same broadband so there should be no problem with the speed, but it could be because of the application you are running on a specific page. I hope you get what i mean here.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 27, 2011)

Are you using the data card in High-Speed USB port? I am not sure if thats the exact cause, but you can check on this.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 27, 2011)

I think OP (you Frankwer) needs to measure the speeds accurately on sites like *Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test* 
Since "considerably fast" is in no way near to even rough estimation!


----------



## panchavan (May 14, 2012)

You can try these basic steps.
* Check the Start up programs and remove the unwanted
* Maintain a Decent Space limit at Hard drive
* Check for Malware, Spyware and bots
* Clear cookies and temporary history files
* Reset the modem
* Browse with latest and updated browser
* Download using torrents
Following these steps may fetch you a better result. You can see the difference in your connection speed by having a speed test before and after performing these steps. You can have speed test for free from . You will definitely see the difference.


----------



## montsa007 (May 15, 2012)

Check those other laptops on the same location you use your Toshiba.


----------



## karangoel (May 15, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Problem is not with your lappy. I think it is with your internet connection. What is your Internet Tariff?



You are partially wrong.. The problem might be with the "lappy". There might be a few network resourse heave programs running in the background.

To OP: Do the following:

1. Download CCLeaner. Run it, and Clean your laptop once.
2. Fix registry issues as well.
3. Go to Tools > Startup and disable any unnecessary tools.
4. Then uninstall any unnecessary software using a tool like Revo Uninstaller.

Your lappy will be as a new. Hopefully, Internet speed will also increase..


----------



## CarlaPalmer (May 12, 2014)

It is not compulsory that you have to upgrade your laptop specs for increasing internet speed. Its all matter of internet speed, check your internet speed through any online app of speed test and if you got slow internet speed then contact to your internet service provider for the better internet speed. Thanks


----------



## Nerevarine (May 12, 2014)

You just necroed a 2 year old thread.. see the date of the last post before replying


----------



## seamon (May 12, 2014)

^^No new user restriction FTW!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 13, 2014)

why so much bump?


----------



## Roopatg (May 28, 2014)

Did you check your datacard with other laptops in different locations or same locations?Because it internet speed depends on the signal strength it receives.It may vary for each location.


----------

